# [SOLVED] Stop:c0000218 {Registry File Failure} DELL with VISTA



## DaFish (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi All! Thanks in advance for any help that is given! I have a DELL Inspirion 1525, Vista Basic, Intel Pentium, I keep it updated with MS and it has AVG installed.
I went to boot up yesterday and got the dreaded Blue Screen with the following message: 
The registry cannot load the hive(file): \systemroot\system32\config\sam or it's log or a alternate. It is corrupt, absent, or was not writable.

When I went to reboot in the repair mode the following messages came up:
Stop:c0000135(unable to locate component) This application has failed to start because WinSrv was not found. Reinstalling the application may fix the problem.

and this message when I tried a repair boot again:
Stop:c000021a {Fatal System Error} The verifacation of a known DLL has failed. Systemprocess terminated unexpectedly with a status of 
0xc000012f (0x8ab32a980x00000000. The system has been shut down. 

The machine had been working flawlessly up to this point.


----------



## Dell_Tapan_s (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Stop:c0000218 {Registry File Failure} DELL with VISTA*

Hi DaFish,

My name is Tapan. I am from Dell Social Media Team.

The issue that you are seems to be related to the registry problem with your system, I would suggest you to please try to load the system in safe mode and check if it loads in Safe mode. You can follow the steps for trying to boot the system in safe mode.

1.	Restart the computer. 
2.	2. Tap the < F8 > key on the keyboard at intervals of 2 to 3 seconds at the Dell logo until you see the Windows Advanced Options Menu on the screen.
3.	3. Select Safe Mode from the menu using the arrow keys on the keyboard and then press the <Enter> key.
4.	4. Select Administrator at the log in screen.
5.	5. A Warning dialog box with the message Windows is running in safe mode. Appears. 

You can still try to run hardware tests on the system as well following the steps below :- 

1.	Please push and hold the power button for 10 seconds to confirm the system is completely powered off.
2.	Then, press and hold the <Fn> key, and then press the power button to power the system on.
3.	Now, release both buttons. The Pre-Boot System Assessment screen appears and the PSA diagnostic test begins.
4.	Document any error codes displayed by PSA diagnostics. After the error tones, or completion of the PSA diagnostic test, the Dell 32-bit Diagnostic screen appears. 


Let me know of the findings. Glad to be of assistance.

Thanks & Regards
Dell_Tapan_s
Dell Social Media Responder


----------



## DaFish (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Stop:c0000218 {Registry File Failure} DELL with VISTA*

Thanks Tapan! Here's what happened prior to reading your reply.
I tried booting up the repair again and got the same Blue screen message in my original post. I then unhooked my power supply and unplugged my battery. I turned it on again and it went into the self repair mode and booted up! I did some file backups and it seems to be working fine. When it booted, the following Desktop alert came up (and has in the past, I forgot about it):
"...Could not load or run 'C:\USERS\GARRY\LOCALS~1\TEMP\045f7b1.com'\ specified in the registry. Make sure the file exits on your computer or remove the reference to it in the registry....", so what would you like me to do? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## winxp rules (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Stop:c0000218 {Registry File Failure} DELL with VISTA*



DaFish said:


> Thanks Tapan! Here's what happened prior to reading your reply.
> I tried booting up the repair again and got the same Blue screen message in my original post. I then unhooked my power supply and unplugged my battery. I turned it on again and it went into the self repair mode and booted up! I did some file backups and it seems to be working fine. When it booted, the following Desktop alert came up (and has in the past, I forgot about it):
> "...Could not load or run 'C:\USERS\GARRY\LOCALS~1\TEMP\045f7b1.com'\ specified in the registry. Make sure the file exits on your computer or remove the reference to it in the registry....", so what would you like me to do? Thanks again for your help!


Try ccleaner


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Stop:c0000218 {Registry File Failure} DELL with VISTA*

We do not recommend the use of registry cleaners.

Hit start in the search box type regedit hit enter.

Once in the editor window click on Edit then Find paste C:\USERS\GARRY\LOCALS~1\TEMP\045f7b1.com'\ into the find box hit enter, once the key is found click on the key then to be safe back it up to usb drive or to your desktop, File/Export enter the location to save and make up a name for it, once that is completed click on Edit then Delete, exit the editor and reboot. 

Make a backup copy of the registry by


----------



## Dell_Tapan_s (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: Stop:c0000218 {Registry File Failure} DELL with VISTA*

Hi DaFish ,

Thank you for your reply. Well, as you are able to boot to windows it seems like the initial issue that you were facing seems fixed and you are now able to boot to your system and as for the other error message you can try cleaning the temp file and cookies as well as clearing the start up. You can try the following steps and I am sure that would certainly help not only resolving the issue however for optimizing the computer performance as well. You can try the below mentioned steps

1.	Click on start and type run in start search box and press enter key, you can type TEMP in start search box and click on Ok. Please delete all the files listed there.
2.	Click on start and type run in start search box and press enter key, you can type %TEMP% in start search box and click on Ok. Please delete all the files listed there.
3.	Click on start and type run in start search box and press enter key, you can type PREFETCH in start search box and click on ok. Please delete all the files listed in that folder.
4.	Click on start and type run in start search box and press enter key, you can type MSCONFIG and press enter and on the start up tab, please click on disable all and click on apply and okay.


Please right click on recycle bin and click on Empty recycle bin. Restart the system and the issue should be fixed.



Let me know in case there are any other concerns. Glad to be of assistance.

Thanks & Regards
Dell_Tapan_s
Dell Social Media Responder


----------



## DaFish (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Stop:c0000218 {Registry File Failure} DELL with VISTA*

Wrench97, I searched but couldn't find the file. Tappan, Cleared everything out, rebooted and no more Desktop Alert! Thanks for all of your help (both of you)!


----------



## DaFish (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Stop:c0000218 {Registry File Failure} DELL with VISTA*

Oops! the Desktop Alert is popping up at startup still. I found the file in the Registry Edit finally, but am not able to delete it!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Stop:c0000218 {Registry File Failure} DELL with VISTA*

Give a image of the alert using the win7 shipping tool if you can.


----------



## DaFish (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Stop:c0000218 {Registry File Failure} DELL with VISTA*

My OS is Vista and I'm not sure what the Win7 shipping tool is.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Stop:c0000218 {Registry File Failure} DELL with VISTA*

Hi, it's the snipping tool (Typo from Wrench), however it is not included in Vista basic. So could you please post the registry key location of the file, simply export it to desktop call it problem.reg and right click on the reg file select "edit" opens in notepad, copy & paste it here.

What message do you receive when you try to delete it?


----------



## DaFish (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Stop:c0000218 {Registry File Failure} DELL with VISTA*

jenae, thanks for your help. The message is as follows:
"...Could not load or run 'C:\USERS\GARRY\LOCALS~1\TEMP\045f7b1.com'\ specified in the registry. Make sure the file exits on your computer or remove the reference to it in the registry...."

Here is the file location: 


Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1267078824-961404858-3357207778-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"DebugOptions"="2048"
"Documents"=""
"DosPrint"="no"
"Load"="C:\\Users\\Garry\\LOCALS~1\\Temp\\0457f7b1.com"
"NetMessage"="no"
"NullPort"="None"
"Programs"="com exe bat pif cmd"
"Device"="HP Officejet 6500 E709n Series,winspool,Ne03:"

I see your avatar is a cat...I have 4 of them myself...my kids.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Stop:c0000218 {Registry File Failure} DELL with VISTA*

Hi, navigate to this key and right click on "Load" select "Modify" in the value box "C:\\Users\\Garry\\LOCALS~1\\Temp\\0457f7b1.com" will be highlighted press delete on the keyboard, then OK. Load will now have a null value, Restart computer.


----------



## DaFish (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Stop:c0000218 {Registry File Failure} DELL with VISTA*

I the get following message Error Editing Value: " cannot edit Load: error writing the values new contents.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Stop:c0000218 {Registry File Failure} DELL with VISTA*

Hi, looks like the key is locked (indication of a virus) to gain permission run through this (option Three) read it all, let us know what happens.

Take Ownership of file - Vista Forums


----------



## DaFish (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Stop:c0000218 {Registry File Failure} DELL with VISTA*

Worked like a charm! Thanks for the direction!


----------

